# Betta sketch by me, a tribute to a past fish.



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

When my previous betta passed away unexpectedly I decided to do a sketch of him and frame it to hang over his tank :-(. He was one of my most energetic and lively fish to date and so he deserved a fitting memorial and I hope my drawing did him justice! I've never taken any art class past high school but I can draw alright from photos.

I don't have a modern scanner, so i had to use my phone to take a photo sorry. Hope you all like it!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, that's astounding!


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

That looks lovely  Sorry for your loss.


----------

